# Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows



## MetalMike (Jul 23, 2007)

This book was very different from the last six. I'd advise anyone somewhat familar with the plot to drop any preconceptions about Harry Potter at all and pick it up. For the first time in 10 years, JKR wrote a book that wasn't at all hyprocritical. The plot isn't watered down and most importantly, not everything is butterflies and flowers. It's as realistic as a book about wizards and witches can get. Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows is not a children's book. I think alot of you guys would enjoy it as it seems to employ the epic quest idea, much like LOTR and Star Wars.

Easy guys. I've been contemplating whether or not I should post this for about two days now and I expect to get


----------



## RgAscendant (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm about half way through it now, and I'm really enjoying it. I agree, it's far different from the other six, there's a kind of 'hopeless' feel to it, pretty dark and unhappy.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 23, 2007)

I picked it up for my girlfriend saturday, but have started reading it. Read all the others 2 summers ago so will have to read this one...


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 23, 2007)

Read it(*borrowed* the GF's copy while she's out of town), I must be desensitized to violence or something, because I didn't think it was all that adult.

I thought the whole book was rather predictable in the end. There are fan-fics out there which were more satisfying in the end for me. 

About all I feel now is geeky for having read it.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm waiting for someone to photoshop a cover of "Harry Potter and the Sevenstring Guitar".


----------



## Drew (Jul 23, 2007)

Finished it Sunday morning. It's certainly the darkest of the series, but I wouldn't say it's unprecidented - you get the same sort of tone at the end of 5 when Dumbledore basically decides to sever ties with the Ministry of Magic, and for most of 6, it's just it sort of ups the ante a bit in 7, with relatively important characters starting to drop like flies. 

I enjoyed it. I wouldn't go so far as to call it an "adult" read, and it's not exactly uber-violent (nor, Toshiro, do I think it's fair to expect it to be), but it's certainly an entertaining read. My only gripe is that J.K. Rowling is totally having it both ways at the end.


----------



## Pauly (Jul 23, 2007)

Drew said:


> Finished it Sunday morning. It's certainly the darkest of the series, but I wouldn't say it's unprecidented - you get the same sort of tone at the end of 5 when Dumbledore basically decides to sever ties with the Ministry of Magic, and for most of 6, it's just it sort of ups the ante a bit in 7, with relatively important characters starting to drop like flies.
> 
> I enjoyed it. I wouldn't go so far as to call it an "adult" read, and it's not exactly uber-violent (nor, Toshiro, do I think it's fair to expect it to be), but it's certainly an entertaining read. *My only gripe is that J.K. Rowling is totally having it both ways at the end.*




Yes, ending sucked.


----------



## Drew (Jul 23, 2007)

Spoiler



I also suspect that's why there was so much confusion surrounding the leaked ending(s) - a good strategic move on her part, as depending on which chapter you posted a scan from the last page you could get very different impressions, but in terms of literature it's just kind of cheap. The story totally should have ended in the clearing in the forest.


----------



## MetalMike (Jul 23, 2007)

Drew said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I also suspect that's why there was so much confusion surrounding the leaked ending(s) - a good strategic move on her part, as depending on which chapter you posted a scan from the last page you could get very different impressions, but in terms of literature it's just kind of cheap. The story totally should have ended in the clearing in the forest.



Yeah. But like you said Drew, it's still not a book for adults. 



Spoiler



I agree with you. The ending was a bit of a cop out. She had two options: killing off Harry or allowing him to live. She chose both for the sake of the children who are probably about 90% of her fanbase. I enjoyed it either way.  The epilogue was, for lack of a better word, gay. She left out their professions among other seemingly important facts as if she was leaving those 19 years open for another series of books. I think it's a bad idea. We'll have to see what happens.


----------



## Drew (Jul 23, 2007)

MetalMike said:


> Yeah. But like you said Drew, it's still not a book for adults.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, that bothered me, too.



Spoiler



Though, I did like the development with Snape. You read the entire book gradually loathing him, he kills off Dumbledore and you suddenly have a reason to hate him, and then as he dies Rowling throws this huge yet totally plausible twist at you where suddenly he becomes a bitter yet selfless and kind of heroic character, and in the epilogue you see Harry has come to respect the guy rather a lot, personal issues aside. I also liked the fact that he and Dudley reconcile, though I was hoping he'd show up at the end and they could catch up over a pint or something. That's probably just the lush in me tallking, though.


----------



## Toshiro (Jul 23, 2007)

Drew said:


> Finished it Sunday morning. It's certainly the darkest of the series, but I wouldn't say it's unprecidented - you get the same sort of tone at the end of 5 when Dumbledore basically decides to sever ties with the Ministry of Magic, and for most of 6, it's just it sort of ups the ante a bit in 7, with relatively important characters starting to drop like flies.
> 
> I enjoyed it. I wouldn't go so far as to call it an "adult" read, and it's not exactly uber-violent (nor, Toshiro, do I think it's fair to expect it to be), but it's certainly an entertaining read. My only gripe is that J.K. Rowling is totally having it both ways at the end.



Nah, I wasn't expecting it to be, based on the series itself, more from all the hype surrounding it at the present.

I was not shocked by anything that happened in the book. Disappointed, yes; shocked, no.


----------



## MetalMike (Jul 23, 2007)

Drew said:


> Yeah, that bothered me, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



 I guess we were left to assume that the affection Harry received from Dudley in the beginning of the book was all that he was really capable of. I loved Kreacher's little transformation. Although I'm not very fond of the movies, I'd like to see what they do with this one. It could either be pretty good or pretty terrible depending on how well it's interpreted.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 23, 2007)

Spoiler



I really liked the ending and epilogue personally. I thought it was great Harry was finally able to find happiness and a normal (apparently from what you can tell) life, with a wife and kids, after having such a shitty start of things. And did anyone else think "It's about fucking time" when Hermione and Ron finally hooked up?


----------



## Drew (Jul 24, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And did anyone else think "It's about fucking time" when Hermione and Ron finally hooked up?





Spoiler



 Yeah... I kept thinking, "If one of those two dies before they get it on, then there is no justice in this world." Erm, maybe not THIS world, exactly, but you know what I mean.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 24, 2007)

Drew said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... I kept thinking, "If one of those two dies before they get it on, then there is no justice in this world." Erm, maybe not THIS world, exactly, but you know what I mean.





Spoiler



It was 3 books in the making, I don't know if Ron was just stupid or a pussy.


----------



## Drew (Jul 24, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It was 3 books in the making, I don't know if Ron was just stupid or a pussy.



It was made abundantly clear it was the latter.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## oompa (Jul 24, 2007)

well this got me interrested =) ive seen i think.. two of the movies, and i thought they were good, but they didnt get me interrested in reading the books. 

this one might be worth reading tho! im gonna ask my sister if i can borrow hers while im home on vac


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 25, 2007)

You'll want to read the entire series dude. A lot of references to stuff that you won't have any clue what they're talking about.


----------



## Drew (Jul 25, 2007)

The first two or three are pretty cute, then it gets progressively darker as it goes on. It's still a book intended for kids/young teenagers so don't expect gore, sex, violence, and Republicanism, but it both makes more sense to read them as a whole, and the progression in mood is sort of befitting the storyline and the fact that you basically end the book in the middle of an all-out war.


----------



## oompa (Jul 25, 2007)

no republicanism 

well you guys are probably right, ill just skip it and watch the movie 2013 or something. have no time to read all of them.


----------



## bulb (Jul 31, 2007)

ok i read it and i would have to say its the best book out of the series, very much not a kids story, very deep and well written and well thought out, then again im not much of a reader so im probably not to critical about this kinda stuff, but i really liked the whole series and the way jk rowling ended it.
i want more dammit!!


----------

